# What can I drink?



## stace_3034 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,I've just got my head around the whole soluble and insoluble fiber thing, and have memorised all the trigger foods i need to cut out to see if diet will help my IBS-D. But, one thing I'm not sure about is what can I drink? It seems I have to cut out carbonated drinks and caffeine, and I've also read that fruit juice can be bad as well. So this leaves me with... water? Is there anything with a bit of flavour I can drink - even just once a day? What about cordial? And _are_ juices bad for us?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If sorbitol sets off your diarrhea you have to avoid anything with apple, pear, peach or cherry juice.White grape juice is probably the one with the most balanced sugars and the least alcohol.If fructose bothers you pay attention to which juices are mostly high fructose corn syrup with a bit of fruit flavoring.If you are really constipated apple juice and that may help you go unless the gas bothers you too much.Have you tried peppermint tea, usually helps calm down the gut and can be drunk hot or iced and can be quite tasty.Lots of other people like ginger, fennel, or chammomile tea that also can all be soothing.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Herbals teas, water with lemon, lime or orange slicescoconut water.Ask yourself this. What does every other mammal on the planet drink after hey are weened off thier mothers milk? Answer - Water


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

but water is pretty boring to drink, especially in a bar.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Try dry red wine or go for the hard clear stuff if you are feeling crazy.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't imagine to drink water all the time. Fruit juice or whatever but plain water?


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

It is hard at first but after a while of just water I dont even think about it, I just drink water when I'm thristy. I probalby do 95% just water. Once a week or every 2 weeks I will do a can coconut juice. I drink red wine (try to stick to dry versions...less sugar) when at parties.Enjoying life is not about eating what ever you want, it is about enjoying time with the people you love.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

"Enjoying life is not about eating what ever you want, it is about enjoying time with the people you love." true it is more pleasurable if you look at life this way. I was drinking peppermint tea for a while then i noticed that it would relax everything and then it was too hard to think so i stopped drinking it so much. maybe u could try the organic juices I dont think they have high fructose corn syrup in them but it still may not work for your stomach.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It doesn't have to be organic to be 100% fruit juice and have no high fructose corn syrup.Fruit juice organic or not has things in it that may upset some people's IBS.Some fruits are naturally high in fructose compared to glucose. How you grow them doesn't change that.Some fruits have a lot of sorbitol in them naturally and that also can be a problem.The two juices used for extra sweetening in the "all natural" and "100% juice" things happen to be two of the most problematic: apple and pear. You really have to read far beyond the "organic" that may be slapped on the front of the label and read the fine print.White grape juice tends to have the fewest things that can set off an IBSers' gut. However like everything some people tolerate some things and not others.If the whole fruit raw bothers you the juice will like bother you as well, especially because a big glass of juice is the amount of fructose and sorbitol of several fruit so can be a higher dose than you'd get from the fruit because it is hard to eat 3-4 pears but easy to drink that much juice.


----------

